# If You Had All The Money You Wanted What Would Your Property Be Like?



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Mine would be a 500 acre horse ranch. I'd totally herd cattle.
Something like this down in Arizona








^^^That Pool








^^^That House








^^^That barn








^^^4 of those pastures, 10 acres each








^^^That arena but HUGE








^^^That round pen








^^^And That hot walker
If you were to see me with one low-quality thing;it was in a garage sale.
You?


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd buy as many acres as I could find, an have a geodesic dome house for me, a huge all weather floodlit outdoor arena [for jumping], a smaller all weather floodlit outdoor [for dressage/flatwork], the same but grass arenas, and the same indoor arenas.

I'd build a cross country course around the property and some off road hacking (trail rides)

Nice big stables, with underfloor heating for in the winter, with a washbox for bathing the horses ...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

If I have loads of money I'd build an indoor so we could ride in winter too.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I love my farm & barn, I have all of the functional ammenities that I need (indoor, heated washrack, hot walker, etc) I would like to have more land, we are just shy of 40 acres now and I'd LOVE LOVE LOVE to have a therapy pool and rehab injured horses for folks. Just dont see my horses getting in the above ground we have now, though the darn dogs climb the ladder and get in....


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I want a cool hobbit hole house,









A nice little barn with three nice big pastures to go with it.









A giant covered arena









And a big fruit and vegetable garden made with nice raised beds,








Like a big honey comb made of them.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, I'll dream. There's a 20 acre parcel in my home town overlooking the ocean. A modest home for me, a nice barn with a heated indoor arena and huge outdoor sand ring for the horsies, all OTTBs, large paddocks connecting to pasture and a cross country around the whole thing.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I would get as much land together as possible. I would have a barn, several ten acer pastures three covered arenas and two outdoor ones. And a TON of trails with an XC course.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

My barn/stable (imagine this, but dark blue):











My house:











And a weeping willow tree:


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll take this one...


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

I really would like my livery yard with the two front fields (60 acres) I'd have a post and rail fencing around the grazing. The house next door as our house all the barns for hay etc and our tack rooms. I'd put up a indoor school, I'd improve our current outdoor school with re-sorting it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

_Oh, if only._ :wink:

I'd buy up all the land I could, and I'd have this stable:










With this kind of pasture:










And this house:










And it would be a horse sanctuary. No adoptions unless it was a special circumstance, and all the horses would be taken out of kill pens or other bad situations. None of them would ever be ridden again, I'd just let them chill out and get spoiled and enjoy their retirement in luxury, and never have to worry about anything again.

When I win the lotto...


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

horseloverd2 said:


> I'll take this one...


_This looks VERY familiar.... Heartland Ranch perhaps? Haha! I, too, would take that place._


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

That's a stable??!! Holy cow!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

you know...
on this thread you can *always* dream a second time


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'd buy 100 acres somewhere near a beach. I'd buy a big, "modern victorian" brick house with large white windows. I would have a big glass room with lots of plants and a nice cozy spot to read and sleep in the sun. 
I would have really nice vegetable garden, an orchard full of fruit trees, an outdoor flower garden as well. A chicken/duck coop.

oUf, I can't find a picture of my dream house or stables. But the stables would have solar panels on the roof and have lots of natural light. The stalls would be of a lovely rich wood, and of course, there would be an indoor and outdoor washing rack with hot and cold water. A big indoor arena connected to the stable, and an outdoor one as well. An indoor and outdoor round pen. 
Lot's of nice pastures... ouf. That's a lot of stuff.

Oh I'D HAVE A FOX TOO!  I'd also have a nice cosy house with a lovely vegetable and flower garden near my own house, where my parents could live. My mom would have a cow and some chickens of her own (like she always wanted), and a small sauna and whirlpool. I promised my parents if I ever won the lottery and bought a big piece of land, I'd build my gigantic house, and another house for them nearby. Lol, my dad jokes around saying he'll muck the stalls do all the handy work. 

Gotta dream gotta dream.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

if money was no option - i'd take hearst castle with all the land and goodies.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh yes, and I'd have an animal rescue. Horses, cats, dogs, etc... wild animals too. Money is no option right? So I can hire pips to help.  Oh and I'd buy a private beach so I can go galloping on it whenever the tide is right, the weather is nice and I feel like it.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I shall repost with both images, description, and a sketch of the overall property. I just don't want to lose the thread xD And subbing to see everyone elses as well. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

160-200 woods and pasture acres in East Tennessee with the Smokey Mountains in the background. Off grid, green as possible, on property water source, multiple living quarters (I like communes), covered arena, trails and never over 82 degrees or under 40 degrees except for one week around Yule, then snow may fall but must be melted away within a 14 day period.

Now if I could just dream those winning Lotto numbers......


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'll dream again.

I get a place at the top of the superstition mountains, Arizona...








^^^Right up there
With a pool you could float in alll day








Stunning horse facility's








Indoor and outdoor arena








A hot walker
And dozens of large, incredibly lush pasures








Not to mention a home built like a hotel








But hidden, so all people in AZ don't need to see my house


----------

